# Individual Responsibility and the election/predestination of God ?



## Mayflower (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone have good thoughts or know some links concerning the issue of:
Individual Responsibility and the election/predestination of God ?

How can a sinner who has been born dead in sin, born guilty, not possible to turn to God, be responsible to turn to God by repentance if he can't do it ?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a link with a number of essays on the issue: Monergism :: Sovereignty & Responsibility
Enjoy!


----------

